# 3dfx



## deusmac (12. Juni 2003)

Ich hab ne geforce 2 mx und würd gern nen altes 3dfx Spiel spiel (Pandemonium 2) Kann ich 3dfx irgendwie emulieren? oder gibts ne andere möglichkeit. Hab keine Lust dafür an meiner Hardware rumzubasteln. Thx für die Antwort.

P.S.:Hab keine bessere abteilung gefunden wo ich da hätte posten können


----------



## blubber (12. Juni 2003)

Hi,

3dfx "emulieren" ist meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich.
Um was für ein Spiel handelt es sich denn?

bye


----------



## sam (12. Juni 2003)

> *Um was für ein Spiel handelt es sich denn?*





> *(Pandemonium 2)*


 

Ich könnte dir meine alte Monster 3D 
verkaufen (Voodoo 1)


----------



## tuxracer (24. Juni 2003)

wenn dein Game only 3dfx und software (ohne 3D beschleunigung)gespielt werden kann, dann wirst Du dein Game nicht wirklich spielen können.
Ich hab so ein Game zuhause, wenn ich das teil spielen will ohne 3dfx muss ich den software renderer verwenden und dann reich mir meine 2GHz maschine nicht mehr aus und die bildqualität ist sch...
auf ner Voodoo astrein. falls das game auch openGl oder direct 3D kennt, dann hast Du gewonnen


----------

